
How TV-B-Gone’s Mitch Altman Created the ArduTouch Music Synthesizer - IrishJourno
https://spectrum.ieee.org/geek-life/hands-on/how-tvbgones-mitch-altman-created-the-ardutouch-music-synthesizer
======
jburgess777
Mitch Altman also gave a talk about ArduTouch at EMFCamp this year. A video
can be found here:

[https://media.ccc.de/v/emf2018-24-ardutouch-music-
synthesize...](https://media.ccc.de/v/emf2018-24-ardutouch-music-synthesizer-
music-generation-for-newbies)

------
vernie
You lost me at TV-B-Gone.

~~~
PhasmaFelis
That reminds me, I've been meaning to order a TV-B-Gone.

